# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  semillas de okinawa

## juan miguel arce llagas

que tal amigos de agroforum, poseo semillas de melocoton okinawa, al que le interesa me escribe al correo juan_arce_peru@hotmail.com o llama al cel. 989927941.Temas similares: Semillas de Forrajes Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto) Aji guajillo castillo f1 -empresa semillas del mundo sac Durazno Okinawa Promueven mejora de semillas en comunidades altoandinas

----------


## jodiazar

estimado juan, aun tiene semilla de okinawa me interesaria adquirir. un saludo espero sus comentarios

----------

